# Question about Vacuum Sealer Plastic Bag Safety



## LISAinTN (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here as of about 1 minute ago.   This looked like a great forum to ask my question in. 

Here's my question: I have been thinking about getting a vacuum sealer. I have FMS and Sjogren's Syndrom and so I try really hard to avoid chemical additives in foods, etc. Because of this, I do not drink out of plastic water bottles, use tupperware for foods, etc. I was wondering does anyone know about any concerns with putting foods in the plastic bags that come with the sealers? I have searched the internet for over an hour trying to find any kind of discussion on this and haven't found a thing. If anyone has any thoughts/info. on this, I'd sure appreciate it. Thank you.

Blessings,
Lisa


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I have a Tillia Foodsaver and they say their bags are completely safe. You can put the bags in boiling water and heat the food right in them. I am not familiar with FMS or Sjogren's Syndrome though so it is probably best to check with your doctor.


----------



## LISAinTN (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi GB,

Thank you for your reply. FMS and Sjogren's are both autoimmune diseases. While the causes are not known, a lot of doctors seem to feel it could be from all the chemicals, pesticides, etc. in our environment. So that's why I have just taken it upon myself to not do anything that may add to that. For that reason, I have been wondering about the safety of the plastics used in the sealers. 

Blessings,
Lisa


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 30, 2008)

FoodSaver bags are the only kind approved for boiling water and also the microwave, but for personal peace of mind I would suggest you ask the company itself at their website.
FoodSaver® Service & Support

You might luck out and they will send you some discount coupons or something.


----------



## sugarx2 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Tupperware is safe!*



LISAinTN said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here as of about 1 minute ago.   This looked like a great forum to ask my question in.
> 
> ...



According to Tupperware, they have never and will never use any harmful chemicals. Rubbermaid has the same claim. There never has been any complaint against them. I have Chemical Sensitivities, and have been using Tupperware for years.

I would be nervous about the plastic bags for sealing frozen foods, because of the water content in foods. Also the so-called healthy boiling bags, NOT! But as for Tupperware, Safe!

The ones made for freezing are the softer white or pastel colored ones. Others will freeze foods, but the cold temperatures weakens the seals in the harder plastics, and may crack over time. I use Only the covered tupperware ice cube trays. The covers keep them clean inside! 

PLUS I have a special sink water filter.... I use NIKKEN PIMAG WATER, which is filtered water to .01 microns, and if anything odd gets back into this extremely pure water, due to the bottle or glass it gets poured into, it can be tasted in just moments. If you put it in styrofoam or metal you taste it. In Tupperware, nothing!

Candy


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with Candy about Tupperware - any food-grade/food-safe plastics should be safe for *storing* food - but _may not_ be safe for re-heating foods unless they specify it is safe for use in the microwave or in boiling water, etc.


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> I agree with Candy about Tupperware - any food-grade/food-safe plastics should be safe for *storing* food - but _may not_ be safe for re-heating foods unless they specify it is safe for use in the microwave or in boiling water, etc.


Agreed. The Tillia company does specify their bags are safe for re-heating in both boiling water and microwave.


----------

